# Property in ND area??



## goosedwn (Sep 14, 2007)

I want to purchase some property in North Dakota for hunting ducks deer and geese.
Can you guys give me the best county, or county you would reccomend buying or taking a look at.
Also know any good realestate agents?
prefferably 100+ acres


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I can see the bobber jigglin'.....................

Gluteusmasticator.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Let the Cyber-Slapping begin!!


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Unless your willing to pay A HELL OF A LOT of money to buy deer hunting land, meaning wooded areas, good luck! 
If there is a few acres of sollid slough land, you stand your best chance, if the owner does not waterfowl hunt at all.

My .02


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Easy boys.. when I first read this I went and put a bag of popcorn in the microwave, popped open a barley soda and got in the comfy chair.

As I'm sure everyone can imagine... this thread will be monitored for TOS rules observance.

Goosedwn that is a very loaded question. I'm not even certain you will ever get a decent, objective, polite reply. If you are indeed asking that question with genuine intent the answer is anywhere in North Dakota.

It's exactly like asking an "area" question. There are birds everywhere. You'll need to factor in things that are important to you, costs, proximity to amenities, proximity and access to vehicle routes etc etc.. they are too numerous to count.

It's much more complicated than simply asking what county to exercise that decision in.

Ryan


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Take a serious look into Pembina County...I know of a few guys on here that have their own lil' slice of heaven in that county. It's not cheap though, be ready to shell out some money. 
How much do you plan on hunting "your" honeyhole? Looking to do a management style system of your own and grow some big deer? 
Give us some more background into your reasoning for wanting to own land when you can just go out and hunt for the price of a stamp and some gas??

H2OfowlND


----------



## goosedwn (Sep 14, 2007)

Not really worried about the money if its A+. Hell give me another state to kill geese besides where I live here in NC. where you go kill 10 birds (maybe) once every 2 to 3 weeks.
We had a good first season..we killed 72 birds the month of Sept. I kept the totals on the fridg. My buddies cousin lives in PA and he said its nothing for them to bunch up and kill 50 in a day.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

goosedwn said:


> Not really worried about the money if its A+. Hell give me another state to kill geese besides where I live here in NC. where you go kill 10 birds (maybe) once every 2 to 3 weeks.
> We had a good first season..we killed 72 birds the month of Sept. I kept the totals on the fridg. My buddies cousin lives in PA and he said its nothing for them to bunch up and kill 50 in a day.


Sounds like you already have A+ right there. Stay there.


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

PM sent your way!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goosedwn (Sep 14, 2007)

Fellas Im sorry for askin didn't mean to step on any toes. Just lookin somewhere to live. It happens to be somewhere up high(on the map) where the huntins good and the weathers cold.


----------



## Goose Destroyer (Mar 15, 2005)

Theres nothing good in this state go somewhere else!!unless you let residents hunt it mainly the young teens and kids..i think theres alot of us that have lost hunting rights or can't hunt land due to people that buy and let no one hunt and we are sick of it


----------



## goosedwn (Sep 14, 2007)

Goose Destroyer you make a man feal right at home on this site..Thanks


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Leasing and buying land for hunting purposes only, is like running into a WalMart and yelling ******** suck tail pipe!! Freelance hunting up where it's cold is a way of life. We shun people that want to buy and lease land when they can just come up here, hunt and enjoy their time in our wonderful state. If you haven't hunted up here, you have no clue how it is. Just give us some respect and watch what can happen.

H2OfowlND


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

i live in south dakota, u should buy some land here, its much more better than any land in ND. If you really want to buy some land in ND though, id buy some around the amazon river


----------



## Goose Destroyer (Mar 15, 2005)

hey im not trying to be an a$$ but i think anyone would agree with me..its not even funny how many places have been bought and no one can hunt besides the people how bought it and they may only come two or three weekends a year..just put yourself in the shoes of a North Dakotan..thats awesome that you want to come here but all i ask is dont keep it to yourself keep hunting a american tradition..


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

You can buy out the contract on my apartment in Fargo. I need some new decoys, I've gotten pretty good at sleeping in my truck anyways.

No seriously though, do you just want someplace to hunt, or are you saying you want to set up shop and live there? If you're wanting to live there, that's cool, I don't see a problem with that. If you're just gonna grow deer and show up 5 days a year... Well... Please don't post your land... I guess :huh:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks for the PM Goosedwn. Reply sent.

Guys please keep the flames to yourself. I sent Goosedwn a PM with some other things he needs to consider with his question.

I'm not seeing a reason to keep this thread open much longer based on the fact he's taken this offline.

Remember there is a *zero* tolerance for threatening someone. We've had some additional people removed recently for violating this rule.

Keep that in mind.

Ryan


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

Sent PM again. Hope you get it.


----------



## goosedwn (Sep 14, 2007)

Fellas don't worry if I buy some I won't post it I will however probably just come on the weekends during the season. I just want somewhere i don't have to get permission. If i pay a guide i have to wait until my hunt dates and those dates might suck. I want to be able to hear the reports and hunt when the huntins good. Hope ou all have a wonderfull season!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

You're gonna come from NC to ND on the weekends?.... Can I work for you?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

goosedwn said:


> Fellas don't worry if I buy some I won't post it I will however probably just come on the weekends during the season. I just want somewhere i don't have to get permission.


 :bs: Sorry, but this isn't North "Duh"kota. It's going to take many more winters up here to freeze my brain hard enough to believe that one. Maybe these eyes have just seen too much and these ears have heard too much in the last 10 years. :roll:

A certain outfitter and the avalanche effect have stripped a large piece of tradition in our area. :eyeroll:
Nothing I can say or do is going to change your mind. I'll just sit back, eat my popcorn, and watch the wheels continue to fall off. Pretty $h!tty movie if you ask me. :roll:


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Here's a couple of places to start.

http://www.pifers.com

http://www.prairieroserealty.com

Be prepared to pay a premium, while there is a lot for sale, there are a lot looking as well.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

At least I know who the sell outs are now. This is just sickening. :******: uke:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Goosedwn,

Something to consider about buying property to hunt...

1. Deer property - you can buy a piece of property with deer already established or manage it to hunt deer each year. Be careful though...the loss of CRP will greatly affect future deer numbers.

2. Buying land to hunt waterfowl is a crap shoot. Think about it...geese/ducks don't return to the same fields each year. It's dependent on the food, migration, weather, pressure, etc. So buying land for waterfowl hunting can be a risk. You just may end up with some crop rent.

3. The variable is if you decide to purchase land that has water on it...that could be productive for a time period, but what about after the roost is shot a few times? There's no guarantee new birds will come.

So...my advice is just like many others on here...waterfowling is best done through being mobile and the access through freelancing. Tying yourself to a specific piece of property for waterfowling isn't the best idea unless you literally have millions to spend to buy large, contiguous tracks of land. For deer, you just have to look a little harder and expect to pay high prices (for ND).

As you can tell, residents are weary of NR landowners and they have the right to be. If you truly intend on owning land and possibly moving to ND, I advise you take a trip up there, see the sights, do some hunting, and meet the great people who call ND home.

I bought land while stationed in ND and though the Air Force has now moved me to OK, I allow others to hunt it. Sure, I post it but that's because I want to know who's on it. I've made great friends up there and plan on retiring in ND in 10 years. When I purchased the land, I understood the emotions of residents...I was in their shoes in WI. The same thing happened there...outsiders bought most of the land and raised the prices to where the average guy couldn't afford it! It ticked me off, but what could I do besides save and buy my own?

Consider how your initial post came off...it looks like hey..."gimme, gimme, gimme" Like I said take time to visit and hunt over the next few years and you won't have to ask those questions. You'll have it figured out.

Lastly, to those who get pi$$ed about outsiders buying land (Outsiders could mean anyone that's not family, someone from GF, Fargo, another state, etc.) Unfortunately, you're going to see increased land purchases...it's just reality and you know that. As I always tell people in regards to land prices..."someone always has more money than you or me and they're willing to spend it." If you're able to rationally explain why this upsets you so much and elaborate what free-lancing means to you, you might just be able to help your cause and still provide good info to others.

Insults, attacks, and slander will not help your case. You know what that does...it will cause that "outsider" to post his land and not let anyone else hunt it because of the way they were treated. In my case, I have residents watch over my land and hunt it because it ensures it's not being damaged. I like that I have resident contacts to help out. I can promise you one thing though...if they would have badgered me, I'd would have found someone else.

But, the approach goes both ways too. Prospective land buyers need to understand and respect the tradition of ND and its hunters.

People just need to communicate better...I'd say 99% of problems in life and ON THIS FORUM could be resolved through polite, adult communication.

Just my thoughts...


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Is it just me, or have you guys seen more land for sale signs this year than anyother years? I know I have seen atleast 100 realestate signs both private and commercial last weekend, just in time for the NR party.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I heard Pifer's ad on the radio this morning on the way into town. He said they had about 15,000 acres that they would be auctioning off this fall.

Someone's going to buy it, be it a farmer, rancher, investor, resident hunter, or non-resident hunter.

The realtors must love it. I know of one place that sold for $175,000 in 1996 and it was sold again in 2004 for $395,000, then it was sold in 2006 for $449,000 and now is back on the market for $495,000. In each case the same realtor had the listing and made the sale. 6% of that makes a happy realtor.


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

If you are considering ND land I would pay attention to the farm bill. We are going to lose a bunch of crp acres to corn and wheat production over the next few years. We are also over due for a nasty winter which can drastically change deer and pheasant populations. In the 80's three years of drought cut our duck limits to two per day. Do your homework there are peaks and valleys with our populations. It has been great the last decade but unfortunately that will change.


----------



## goosedwn (Sep 14, 2007)

Its alright fellas this thread is over. Thanks for the responses, be them ugly or nice.
Got on the horn this morning called a few people up your way. Come to find out, I got a good friend of mine that married a girl from VERONA, ND whos family are huge farmers from VERONA, ND.
Called him up, they said they got about 1,000 acres they are lookin into selling..I believe he said in JAMESTOWN.
Anyway flying into Fargo this weekend and check it all out.
See you around.

P.S. There should be something to kill on a 1,000 acres.
Call me up maybe you can hunt it. I know of 2 or 3 of you that certainly can. Including last nights moderator..I think it was Ryan.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

goosedwn said:


> from VERONA, ND whos family are huge farmers from VERONA, ND.


thats about 15 miles from my land.......


----------



## Goose Destroyer (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey i want to apologize for last night..but if it helps i live like an hour away from there which is close for hunting and if u need help seeing if it is worth it or anything just let me no


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

Goose Destroyer said:


> Hey i want to apologize for last night..but if it helps i live like an hour away from there which is close for hunting and if u need help seeing if it is worth it or anything just let me no


its funny how fast people start back peddling when someone mentions letting people hunt on their land.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

goosedwn said:


> Its alright fellas this thread is over. Thanks for the responses, be them ugly or nice.
> Got on the horn this morning called a few people up your way. Come to find out, I got a good friend of mine that married a girl from VERONA, ND whos family are huge farmers from VERONA, ND.
> Called him up, they said they got about 1,000 acres they are lookin into selling..I believe he said in JAMESTOWN.
> Anyway flying into Fargo this weekend and check it all out.
> ...


Congrats Goosedwn

Hopefully your trip out to ND helps you decide to move your family out here. PM me when you do...

Ryan


----------



## Goose Destroyer (Mar 15, 2005)

nothern goose hunter u are a pretty fun guy..haha..i like u..it takes a man to apologize so say what u want


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Sounds like you found some good land. That area holds great deer numbers, some ring necks, and a good area for migration. Yet still close to a large town! Good luck!


----------

